# Samuel Gawith Full VA Flake Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I've had a hankering for a full VA for a while now - since I enjoyed a few VaPers over the last few weeks, Anni Kake included. So it was with some level of excitement/anticipation that I packed my pipe and tools for a trip to Yakima this morning. Needed new tires and and oil change, which would take about 1 1/2 bowls in my Stanwell. Perfection.

Picked up a coffee and made my way into town. When I got there the magic started. FVF is dark and smells like....sweet VA goodness. Hard to decide whether to pack this in my pipe or just eat it.

But pack it I did. The tobacco was a skosh damp, this after considerable drying time. I get why some people have issue with that. FVF lights and smokes like a dream anyway, just to spite me. 

Or not.

Initial flavor is a fairly straightforward sweet VA. Maybe a bit of fig/raisin, maybe not. Definitely some sugary sweetness - more brown than white. The retrohale gives up a bit of pepper and more sweetness and tobacco note, but that is about it. This is a very consistent and well-behaved tobacco. Even though it was a bit on the damp side, I smoked nearly through the entire bowl until I finally had to give it a relight. This is also about the coolest-burning tobacco that I've ever tried. If it wasn't for the smoke and flavor, I would think that I was blowing steam through the bowl from my breath. I couldn't even notice my pipe warming up - not a bit.

Nic hit was a solid medium and no more, and the bowl burned consistently until it left me with a little dottle and a yearning for more. I can completely understand why the VA fanboys love this stuff so much - I'm a confirmed Latakia groupie and I want more FVF myself!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes too five for me for sure probably top three. Great tobacco and great review.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FVF is the first straight Virginia I ever smoked, and it turned me into the pathetic Virginia whore* you see before you today. 



*Please note, this is a pipe term and does not refer to those in the hospitality industry outside of the base in Norfolk...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I love English and Balkan blends and had this as my first Virginia. I enjoyed it tremendously and will be smoking through the rest of the tin sparingly.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> FVF is the first straight Virginia I ever smoked, and it turned me into the pathetic Virginia whore* you see before you today.
> 
> *Please note, this is a pipe term and does not refer to those in the hospitality industry outside of the base in Norfolk...


I am a Virginia whore too! I feel like this thread just became a twelve step thread. Hi im Dave......


----------

